# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Sneijder và Robben trở lại ĐTQG Hà Lan

## duydiem6868

*Sneijder và Robben tr**ở** l**ạ**i ĐTQG Hà Lan*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Nhằm chuẩn bị cho trận giao hữu với đội tuyển Anh, HLV Bert Van Marwijk đã quyết định triệu tập hàng loạt ngôi sao lớn nhất của mình. Hai tiền vệ xuất sắc Wesley Sneijder, Arjen Robben cùng chân sút Robin Van Persie đều có mặt.*

Vào ngày 10/8 tới đây, “cơn lốc màu da cam” sẽ có một cuộc chạm trán rất được chờ đợi với Tam Sư. Dĩ nhiên trước một trận đấu với đối thủ mạnh như vậy, HLV Bert Van Marwijk cũng không muốn bỏ qua cơ hội “thử lửa” cho các học trò của mình.

Robben trở lại ĐTQG sau một thời gian vắng mặt vì chấn thương
Vì vậy, chiến lược gia này đã cho gọi hầu hết các ngôi sao sáng giá nhất của bóng đá Hà Lan ở thời điểm hiện tại. Trong danh sách 22 tuyển thủ của Bert Van Marwijk đáng chú ý có sự xuất hiện của bộ đôi Wesley Sneijder và cả Arjen Robben sau một thời gian vắng mặt vì chấn thương.
Những trụ cột khác như Robin Van Persie, Rafael Van der Vaart thủ thành Maarten Stekelenburn hay De Jong cũng góp mặt ở lần triệu tập này. Tuy nhiên, một số cái tên khá quen thuộc như Ibrahim Afellay (Barcelona), Ron Vlaar (Feyenoord), Stijn Schaars (Sporting Lisbon) hay Theo Janssen (Ajax) lại không được ngó ngàng tới.
Có thể thấy bên cạnh phong độ, yếu tố kinh nghiệm cũng được Van Marwijk chú ý đến bởi trong số 22 cầu thủ được triệu tập, chỉ có duy nhất tiền vệ của PSV Georginio Wijnaldum là người chưa có một trận đấu chính thức nào cho Oranje.
Danh sách triệu tập của ĐT Hà Lan:
*Thủ môn*: Tim Krul (Newcastle United), Maarten Stekelenburg (Roma), Michel Vorm (Utrecht)

*Hậu vệ:* Khalid Boulahrouz (Stuttgart), Edson Braafheid (Hoffenheim), Jeffrey Bruma (Hamburg), John Heitinga (Everton), Erik Pieters (PSV), Joris Mathijsen (Malaga)

*Tiền vệ:* Mark van Bommel (AC Milan), Nigel de Jong (Manchester City), Hedwiges Maduro (Valencia), Wesley Sneijder (Inter), Kevin Strootman (PSV), Rafael van der Vaart (Tottenham Hotspur), Georginio Wijnaldum (PSV)
*Tiền đạo:* Eljero Elia (Hamburg), Klaas Jan Huntelaar (Schalke), Luuk de Jong (Twente), Dirk Kuyt (Liverpool), Robin van Persie (Arsenal), Arjen Robben (Bayern Munich).
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc 2011
diem chuan nam 2011 
gia vang hom nay
ty gia vang
diem chuan dai hoc 2011
điểm thi đại học 2011
diem chuan 2011

----------

